# New Member With Concerns



## 17939 (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi all,I'm new here. I've been IBS-C for as long as I'd like to tell you. Recently I began having chest pains/belching & was diagnosed with GERD. My doc has put me on Prevacid. I was beginning to feel a little better but the medication was causing me severe C & then was having a retro effect on the GERD, I think due to pressure of the C. I am taking magnesia to combat the C right now. I go back to have my complete physical on Tuesday 8/2. This thing is driving me crazy! I've never had heartburn before. I should tell you that my chest does feel better after I eat or drink something. It hurts when I inhale deeply but not when I exhale. Since taking prevacid it seems to be rather a dull ache instead of a sharp pane. I did have a did have a stomach ulcer when I was in my mid-twenties. I have just recently turned 40. Any suggestions would be appreciated.Thanks,Kaly


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

There is a small group of us, here in Victoria up in Canada, that are using a flavonoid supplement that I have discovered useful for GERD. I am IBS-D, my wife is a more simple C, we both have lived with heartburn for years. My wife began experiencing the heart attack version of GERD in the past year, I would get reflux when my system would not calmk down at night. Within a couple of months of using this, the symptoms for both of us disappeared. It also handled my D, which was a BIG bonus, as you can imagine, and it certainly did not increase my wife's C problems. There are also a couple of other people here who have had similar effects from it.If you wish to try something without side effects, drop me a line. (**Warning**It is made by a customer marketed company; but I will do no more than to sell you a bottle at the same price I am charged in order to let you try it.) It has made all the difference in my GI life for years.Markmsprague2002###yahoo.ca


----------



## 17939 (Jul 25, 2005)

Thank you Overitnow, I really appreciate the information!kaly


----------

